# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Shollohov, Shkrimtar Apo Grabitës

## Askusho

*
nga Alda BARDHYLI*


*Mihail Shollohovi* ishte vetëm 20 vjeç kur shkroi një nga romanet më të njohura të letërsisë ruse. Burri që bëri një jetë jo të qetë, që i dalloheshin qartë në fytyrë rrudhat e vetmisë së madhe, nuk dëshironte asnjëherë të rrëfente për kohët kur shkroi këtë vepër. Njëzet vjeçari ndodhej në një fshat të humbur buzë Donit, i shkëputur nga të gjitha rrethet letrare, i privuar nga mbështetja dhe këshillat e atyre që do të mund ta ndihmonin me përvojën apo autoritetin e tyre. Por pavarësisht kësaj tërheqjeje, nga ajo që ndodhte në zemër të Rusisë, Shollohovi, atëherë një djalosh me flokët e krehura mirë, mundi të shkruante një nga kryeveprat e letërsisë së atyre viteve, por edhe sot për Rusinë.
Të gjithë e kemi lexuar Donin, duke shijuar atmosferën që na çon kohë më pas, pa mundur të mendojmë për atë çfarë fshihet prapa kësaj vepre, apo pas çdo vepre që mund të lexojmë në çdo kohë. Për lexuesit, ndonjëherë është i parëndësishëm autori që ndodhet mbi kapakët e një libri, teksa është ende i dehur me ndjesitë që libri të fal. Por kritika dhe biografët vazhdojnë të hulumtojnë në pasionin e tyre të përjetshëm, atë të gërmimit të historive që ndërtojnë një vepër letrare, të historisë së shkrimtarit apo kohës kur u ngjiz kjo vepër. Ndaj dhe Shollohovi, një nga shkrimtarët më të njohur rus, nuk mund të mos kalonte në syrin e mprehtë të kritikëve, që kanë hedhur dyshime historikisht mbi "Donin e qetë" dhe duke mos nguruar ta quajnë atë një plagjiat. 
Në këto kohë, kur Shollohovi prehet i qetë në tokën e Rusisë dhe kur "Doni.." vijon të jetë ende një ndër librat më të lexuar jo vetëm në Rusi, vazhdojnë të dalin në pah detaje dhe studime të reja, të cilat kërkojnë të thonë se "Doni i qetë" nuk është një vepër e shkruar nga Shollohovi. Për të arritur në një konstatim të tillë, i cili mund të hedhë në erë dhe çmimin "Nobel", që Shollohovi ka marrë pikërisht me këtë vepër, sigurisht që është një guxim i madh. Të gjithë mund të dyshojmë se kjo mund të jetë një histori e sajuar nga ata që gjithnjë janë quajtur armiq të Shollohovit, por në momentin kur kjo histori na vjen përmes fakteve, nuk kemi si të mos ndalemi dhe ti analizojmë ato. Aq më tepër, kur këto fakte, kërkojnë të shtjellojnë historinë e një prej romaneve më të njohura.
Është Roy Medvedev, një shkrimtar dhe kritik i njohur rus, i cili thyen i pari arenën e thashethemeve për këtë vepër, duke sjellë një studim të plotë për këtë histori të ngritur mbi një plagjiat.
Udhëtimi i Medvedev, sigurisht që nuk ka qenë i lehtë. Vetë vëllai i tij rrëfen në parathënien e librit, që tashmë ndodhet edhe në shqip "Shollohov shkrimtar apo grabitës" se i kishte sugjeruar shpesh të mos merrej me këtë studim. Në ato kohë, në Rusi, mund të kërcënoheshe edhe me jetën për një konstatim të tillë. Por çfarë e shtyu Medvedev, të ndërmerrte një rrugëtim të tillë, për të ardhur më pas me fakte, që sot gjenden të botuara në një libër, për të hedhur poshtë famën që ai e quan të pamerituar të Shollohovit.
Studimi i Roy-t u botua në shtatëdhjetë vjetorin e Shollohovit. Mediat ruse, e quajtën atë një dhuratë të trishtë, ndërsa të tjerë pohuan se veprat e mëdha, gjithnjë "kundërshtohen" dhe mbi to nuk mund të shmangen aludimet.
E gjithë kjo histori, e cila na nxjerr në pah dy shkrimtarë rusë, njëri nobelist dhe tjetri thjesht një shkrimtar i njohur vetëm brenda vendit të tij, ngre sot pikëpyetje mbi autorësinë e Shollohovit, në një kohë kur vlerat e tij janë vlerësuar edhe me çmimin më të madh letrar, atë "Nobel".
A duhet marrë në konsideratë ky hulumtim i gjatë i Roy Medveved, apo duhet besuar se "Doni i qetë", ai roman që shtjellon historinë ruse, është vetëm krijim i Shollohovit. Këtë duhet ta zbulojë koha dhe sigurisht kritikët e historianët e artit. 
Dyshimet: 
"Doni i qetë", romani më i famshëm i letrave ruse që nga viti 1917, është në një masë të gjerë vepër e Fedor Krjukovit, kozak nga Doni, vdekur më 1920, që Mihal Shollohovi u mjaftua ta rimerrte dhe ta përfundonte. Sipas hulumtimeve, dorëshkrimi i Krjukovit nuk dihet se si kishte rënë në duart e Shollohovit, i cili më pas do të bënte lavdinë me këtë vepër. Zhores Medvedev (vëllai i autorit të librit mbi "Donin e qetë", teksa bën një parathënie të librit të të vëllait shkruan se: "Shtëpia botuese "YMCA- Press" botoi në Paris, në shtator të vitit 1974, "Shtjellat e Donit të qetë", sprovë e pambaruar e një autori, mbi të cilin Aleksandër Solzhenicini, që ishte ngarkuar të shkruante parathënien dhe shpjegimet, nuk dha tregues të tjerë përveç vdekjes së parakohshme të autorit dhe inicialen D, me qëllim, tha ai, që të mos dëmtonte familjen që kishte mbetur në BRSS.
"Kush e ka shkruar "Donin e qetë"? - trajton të njëjtin subjekt dhe kur dorëshkrimi më mbërriti në Londër, në dhjetor 1974, edhe vetë pata frikë për sigurinë e autorit, vëllait tim Roi Medvedevit. Libri tashmë i njohur nga "Samizdat" mu duk krejtësisht e mundur të botohej me emrin e autorit të tij, duke qenë se anonimati nuk përligjej më në një debat që kishte filluar para më shumë se dyzet vitesh në BRSS".
Por askush nuk mund ta vërtetojë, sesi dorëshkrimi i këtij njeriu ra në duart ë Shollohovit. Por në ato kohë, libri D shkaktoi një polemikë të zjarrtë. Disa e miratuan hipotezën e D, disa e vunë në dyshim. Të tjerët mohonin atësinë si të Shollohovit, ashtu edhe të Krjukovit, duke vlerësuar se ky i fundit nuk kishte aspak talentin e duhur. Edhe shtypi sovjetik tha fjalën e vet dhe ashtu si pritej nuk e zuri aspak në gojë sprovën D dhe mbështeti pa asnjë rezervë atësinë e Shollohovit.
Në fakt "Doni i qetë" është vetëm vepra që i dha autorit të saj çmimin "Nobel" në letërsi më 1965.
Por ashtu Zhores shkruan i shqetësuar në parathënien që i bën këtij libri, "Kush e ka shkruar "Donin e qetë" e tejkalon hapësirën e polemikës. Roi Medvedevi, në bashkëpunim me Sergej Starikovin, kishte tre vjet që merrej me historinë e kozakëve të Donit, gjatë luftës civile të viteve 1918-1921. Starikovi që ishte vetë kozak nga Doni, kishte shërbyer në atë kohë në divizionin e Mironovit. Fedor Mironovi, tjetër kozak nga Doni, hero i vërtetë legjendar dhe një nga organizatorët e kalorësisë së kuqe, kolonel i ushtrisë cariste në fund të Luftës së Parë Botërore, por me bindje socialiste populiste, ishte bashkuar vetvetishëm me Ushtrinë e Kuqe në çastin e luftës civile, por ky kalim nuk e mbrojti nga pushkatimi pa gjyq në Moskë, më 1921, me pretekstin e tradhtisë. Starikovi, për nder të kujtimit të tij kishte kaluar vite duke mbledhur dëshmi mbi jetën e Mironovit. Rreth vitit 1972, në moshën tetëdhjetë vjeçare, ai i kërkoi Roy-t të shkruante një histori të luftës civile në rajonin e Donit. Përmes kërkimit të tyre, edhe mbi ngjarjet që i bën jehonë "Doni i qetë", arritën të vërenin saktësinë e jashtëzakonshme historike të romanit përpikërinë e hollësive, besnikërinë e portreteve, madje vërtetësinë e bisedave në shtabet e përgjithshme të të bardhëve, për më tepër e gjitha kjo e vërtetuar në dokumentet e arkivave qendrore apo vendeve që Starikovi kishte arritur ti shihte në fillim të viteve njëzet, para se këto burime të mbylleshin për historianët. Aq sa, si njëri, ashtu edhe tjetri, e panë veten të përfshirë në një studim paralel të veprave të Fedor Krjukovit dhe të romanit të Shollohovit, duke i përqasur nën këndvështrimin e biografëve dhe të shkruarit, dhe më në fund duke shtruar çështjen e fatit të arkivave të Krjukovit, që sipas D, duhet të përmbanin dorëshkrimin e pambaruar të asaj vepre, që do të quhej "Doni i qetë".
Starikovi vdiq gjatë verës së vitit 1974. Roy nuk dëshironte të nxirrte asnjë përfundim të prerë.
Roy mbështetet vetëm në fakte. Krjukovi rreth vitit 1917 kishte shkruar rreth tetë libra dhe kritikët nuk mund ta kundërshtonin talentin e tij. Ndërsa Shollohovi ishte 20 vjeç, kur botoi këtë vepër, që ishte dhe e para e plotë e tij. 
Kujtimet e Roy-t: 
Ishte viti 1974, kur Roy do ta lexonte për herë të parë "Donin e qetë", këtë libër kaq të mburrur, i shtyrë nga detyrimet shkollore. I magjepsur pas ngjarjeve që i rrëfenin historinë në ato kohë, ai nuk mendonte shumë se cili ishte ky shkrimtar që kishte ngjizur këtë roman. Por gjithçka do të niste më pas, kur filloi të lexonte atë çfarë kritika shprehej për të. Një specialist i letërsisë hidhte këtë dyshim. "Disa lexues të Donit të qetë" habiten që Shollohovi arriti të shkruajë skena aq të vërteta lufte, kur nuk kishte parë kurrë zjarrin e betejës, duke qenë shumë i ri për të luftuar më 1914. Si e vrasin mendjen këta lexues, mund të rindërtohen episode të tilla pa i parë ose pak a shumë pa i jetuar vetë? Si ka mundësi, që Shollohovi duke mos qenë dëshmitar, arriti të japë besnikërisht vuajtjen e madhe morale dhe fizike të njerëzve dhe asgjësimin e ushtrisë?". Ndërsa Roy, në hipotezat e tij, shkruan se "Nuk më duket shumë e jashtëzakonshme, që midis moshës njëzet e një dhe njëzet e dy vjeç, të mund të paraqitësh një galeri shtangës femërore, që kapin majat e letërsisë botërore. Dihet që këtu haset një pengesë, ku shumë shkrimtarë ngecin. Mirëpo Shollohovi vëzhgon zemrën e femrave me një thellësi dhe një lehtësi të habitshme, duke arritur të tregojë nuancat më të imëta të dashurisë te kozakja e thjeshtë, duke paraqitur me shumë mjeshtëri gratë e liga si Daria, apo Elizaveta Mohovaja, por me Aksinjën dhe Natalinë ka shpalosur madhështinë e një dashurie në përmasën e përmbysjeve të epokës, dy figurat që së bashku me atë të Grigorit kanë vlerën e një zbulimi, ndërsa personazhi i Ana Pogudkos, revolucionares së re nga Rostovi, është i vetmi që ka dalë disi e cunguar"

----------


## Brari

interesant qy shkrimi..

tash po marr vesh se shollohovi paska qen 20 vjec kur ka nxjerre romanin .. doni i qete..
e po kan te drejte te dyshojne kritiket..
nje 20 vjecar nuk mund ta shkruaj nje roman te tille..
e pa mundur..
i riu mund te bej poezira.. te bukura po proza..sidomos e gjata do bi.the.. dmth..do nje moshe ne shpine..
dmth patjeter autori te ket kaluar nje stad jete me eksperienca e perjetime qe te kuptoje misteret e jetes.. 
ne qe kemi lexuar donin e qete kemi perfytyruar se aty eshte penda e nje xhaxhi te rrahur me vaj e uthull nga jeta..

interesant..

po nejse..kush do qofte autori i vertete.. tihij don.. mbetet nje mrekulli e letersise..


aksinja e grishja..nuk harrohen..

.

----------


## EuroStar1

Pajtohem me brarin !

Ja psh : Berisha kishte nje stazh prej 2 dekadash si sekretar i partise komuniste para se te behej president demokrat. Pra, duhet te kesh eksperjence se si mbahet shtypur nje popull qe ta qeverisesh. Edhe kshu punaaaa

----------


## Brari

euroenveruc.. mo prish temen..

----------


## drague

> euroenveruc.. mo prish temen..


ai e ka bo shpine zyre per AK

----------


## Brari

hahaha

me shkrive drag..
nga para  shpis hyn e del ak kurse prapa strehon  ps-ne ki euroja..

----------


## gori4

Po autori i "Tokat e Çara" kush është?

----------

